

Ask HN: Best blogs about rails? - bgnm2000

I want to stay current and up to date on rails in every sense of the word. What are the best rails related blogs and tutorial sites (like railscasts for example) that I should be keeping up with?<p>Thanks!<p>-bgnm
======
nwmcsween
<http://rubyinside.com> <http://railscasts.com> <http://ruby-toolbox.com>
<http://railstutorial.org>

------
zackola
There is nothing more up to date than checking out the recent commits:
<http://github.com/rails>

<http://peepcode.com/> is always great.

------
Omnipresent
<http://planetrubyonrails.com/>

check it once in two days to keep up to date.

